# What do you do for a living?



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

me, i don't work. 
i DO do some entrepreneurial stuff, though. there is a certain brand that i buy wholesale and re-sell. it takes some effort, cause i don't re-sell over the internet (don't trust that i'll get paid if i do), so sometimes it means going to music festivals and stuff, but it's well worth it.
but i'm interested in what you guys do with your days.
any cool jobs out there?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 2, 2005)

I've got the best job in the world.  
Wife and mom.   I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

First I'm a mom. Then I'm a Bakery Clerk. No I'm not a Baker. I'm the one who slices all the bread and packages the cookies and cakes and takes cake orders and fills the donut case blah blah blah.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 2, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> First I'm a mom. Then I'm a Bakery Clerk. No I'm not a Baker. I'm the one who slices all the bread and packages the cookies and cakes and takes cake orders and fills the donut case blah blah blah.



Yep but, in a few days the phone will 
ring and it'll be your interviewer begging you
to come work for them!!!


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

lol pds i'm not leaving irene (my manager). she's been really good to me as faar as scheduling goes. nedd a day off ? no problem just let her know in advance. every 
year i take a whole weekend off for bowling tournaments and she's been excellant with letting me have it. of course i put my request in like 6 months in advance lmao.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 2, 2005)

*busy, busy, busy
*


----------



## hvacwife (Jul 2, 2005)

I have an awesome job. I work for the post office. I'm a window clerk. I wait on customers when the come in, sort mail and do all kinds of things.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2005)

I work for my bil. He owns an electric sign company. I do all the graphics and the vinyls for all the buildings, pole signs, monument signs, window vinyl and vehicles for our customers in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana and Arkansas.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 2, 2005)

I Sell Jewelry,Antiques,Clocks and watches and repair such. I also sell coins,Gold, Silver, and Platnum. I have a side business of Metal Detectors.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 2, 2005)

Well, as some of you all know, I work professionally in "the biz".  I'm the pantry supervisor at a country club.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 2, 2005)

Other then being a wife and grandmother raising 2 grandchildren I'm a personal care attendent/certified nurse aid, I clean houses and go shopping and do laundry for other people that can't do it for themselves and I babysit.


----------



## callie (Jul 2, 2005)

ok, Allen, I've never known a pantry supervisor...what does that mean?  Are you in charge of making sure the "pantry" is properly stocked at all times?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 3, 2005)

I teach 4th grade.  And James (Maidrite) and I would like to get more involved in eBay.  We buy and sell now, but we would like to move it up a notch and do it on a bigger scale.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2005)

think you could get me a job at your place of employment, wasabi? that's my kind of job!


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 3, 2005)

I cook for a living.  I just returned to the kitchen about 6 months ago after a few years in banking.  

It's good to be back, by the way.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 3, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> think you could get me a job at your place of employment, wasabi? that's my kind of job!



There's always room for one more, luvs.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 3, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> ok, Allen, I've never known a pantry supervisor...what does that mean?  Are you in charge of making sure the "pantry" is properly stocked at all times?



In restaurants, "pantry" means an area where salads, cold sandwiches, and desserts are made.  I oversee production on the "cold side" of the kitchen, which has the salad line (appetizer and entree salads), cold sandwiches (clubs, deli sandwiches, BLT's, etc.), as well as plated desserts.  Since we do A LOT of catering, that also means I oversee production for salad buffets, sandwich buffets, and dessert buffets, as well as cold hor d'ourves.  My job can be rather complex, at times.

If I were to be a chef, my title would be "Garde Manger".


----------



## callie (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks, Allen, for educating me!  Sounds like an interesting and hectic job...


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 3, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> Other then being a wife and grandmother raising 2 grandchildren I'm a personal care attendent/certified nurse aid, I clean houses and go shopping and do laundry for other people that can't do it for themselves and I babysit.


 
WOW, Tweedee.
Your one **** of a woman.
Your very special, did you know that?


----------



## college_cook (Jul 3, 2005)

Just a student right now, when the Fall semester starts back up though, I'll be an RA, which basically means I'll live on a floor in one of the dorms, and I'll sort of be in charge of keeping things under control there.  Not the most desired job in the world, but it's a good leadership/management type position to post on my resume after I graduate, and it pays for my food and a place to stay while I take class.


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm a mom!
When we got married, we both agreed that I wouldn't work once the kidlets arrived.
H has an interesting job, though - he works at a huge cemetary/mortuary. But, no he doesn't see dead people, only live ones. He's a regional manager for advanced funeral planning.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jul 3, 2005)

I am purchasing manager for Canteen Corp. a Division Of Compass, the largest foodservice co. in the world. We are the vending side and the largest in the nation. I purchase all the food that we make for the machines. We also have a great catering dept. and we feed the elderly and schools. We are catering the Boy Scout Jamboree in VA. this month. 20000 boy scouts. Ohhh boy.


----------



## mish (Jul 3, 2005)

Entertainment/Motion Pic Industry. Currently on hiatus.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 3, 2005)

I am here in the brigade system found commonly in hotels:

Executive Chef
Executive Sous Chef
Garde Manger Chef
Pastry Chef
Chef de Cuisine
*Chef Tournant*
Sous Chef

I basically float between both the restaurant and banquet kitchens in the hotel and run the areas when the department chefs are off or on vacation. I also work with the chefs in menu development, specials, and if one particular area is expected to be busier than the others during certain days.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 3, 2005)

I work outdoors. Where the rest of you go to play, I go there to work. I work on a national forest with the Forest Service. I am a vegetation management specialist (that is the PC version of my title) or a Forester/Timber Sale Administrator (non-PC version). The forest I work on is the Tahoe National Forest in California.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 3, 2005)

Golly, quite a few of you actually work in the food industry. I don't know why that surprises me, but it does. SierraCook, your job sounds like a great one, if only for the environment. I never wanted to work in the food industry. I just like to cook. I work as Senior Payroll Analyst for a high energy physics laboratory in northern IL. We employ 2200-2500 people from all over the world, so I'm pretty busy. It's a great place to work.  We also have 6800 acres of beautiful natural IL prairie and forest, and all of the beautiful wildlife that goes with it.  I love to go out for walks at lunchtime to enjoy all of it.  Except in the winter...

BC


----------



## GB (Jul 3, 2005)

I work at Monster.com. I do some behind the scenes stuff that is pretty specific to this company. I love my job because I get to work from home outside on my deck and that gives me a lot more time to spend with my family


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 3, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I work outdoors. Where the rest of you go to play, I go there to work.


 
LOL! Same for me but I work at a golf club. SC's job is much cooler than mine!


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 3, 2005)

You're all going to love what I do.  I'm a paralegal.  We do foreclosures.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 3, 2005)

Yep, you just about wrecked this thread, mrsdove.  The question is, can you cook?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 4, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> LOL! Same for me but I work at a golf club. SC's job is much cooler than mine!


 
The best thing about our jobs, DC, is that we get to enjoy the outdoors.  Working behind a desk is OK in the winter, but I prefer to be outside in the summer.  The only thing I dislike about my job is the insects, especially this year.  The mosquitos are so bad that we have to liberally spray each other with insect repellant to keep them away.  Our crew people were thinking about getting mosquito netting to put over their hardhats.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 4, 2005)

We saw a show the other day (local in SC, I think).  These 2 guys are comedian/fishermen.  From what I understood of the show, they get paid to just go fish with different people and tell jokes. Where can I get a job like that?  Not necessarily fishing, but wow, the ideas some people come up with, and make money with!

 Barbara


----------



## SousWee (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm a Sous, we feed about 300 a night and the menu changes every day ( which I love)


----------



## luvs (Jul 4, 2005)

lots of cool jobs!


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 4, 2005)

I just started work as a credit fraud detective as I like to call the position. Basically I recieve paperwork that can range from "Oh the atm didint give me my $20" to "People stole my card from the mail and went on a shopping spree". I have acess to ATM records, security cameras and all that and well I figure out what course of action needs to be taken.


Edit: btw this is either ironic or "a full recovery" since one of my first buisnesses was fencing stolen goods when I was in highschool (besides scamming tourists by "reading their palm or tarot").


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 4, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Yep, you just about wrecked this thread, mrsdove.  The question is, can you cook?


 
I cook a couple of things very well.  Hubby does most of the cooking but I will say that I can bake well enough that you would weigh 300lbs at my house!  Lots of yummies and I almost always pawn them off on other people.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 5, 2005)

I used to be in nonprofit management and health education but am home now (long story but a good ending at least!).  I still do a little consulting and grant writing on the side but I'm keeping things quiet until the baby comes in the fall.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

I am a primary school teacher which i really love. I have 2 kids so I'm a housewife and a mum too I guess! 
if anyone has any easy recipes for 30 people to cook together with very little equipment I'd love to have them.
Thanks
Christine


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Christine! You should make a new thread just for that question - I bet you'll get a lot of replies!


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 5, 2005)

I am a word processing operator for a large law firm.....in other words, I am the one to type those nasty longggggg documents that people never know where to sign or what they are signing.


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

But do they at least make sense when you're typing them?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Just a student right now, when the Fall semester starts back up though, I'll be an RA, which basically means I'll live on a floor in one of the dorms, and I'll sort of be in charge of keeping things under control there. Not the most desired job in the world, but it's a good leadership/management type position to post on my resume after I graduate, and it pays for my food and a place to stay while I take class.


 
permit me to relive my college days ... which dorm?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm an attorney.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 5, 2005)

Since an attorney is in our midst.....I plead the Fifth!!!!


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Jul 5, 2005)

*Oh, what DO I do?*

I'll _take_ the fifth!

I "get" to be a writer/artist (20++years)/freelance. Have a couple of websites where I "get" to - what else? - talk about Food, Glorious Food!

And, luckily, I found DC and so many great/nice folks.


----------



## jkath (Jul 5, 2005)

Fabulous job, Blue!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2005)

My goodness some exciting jobs here...Me I work as a pharmacy tech for my husband. We own two pharmacies and at one time took care of 4 nursing homes..When we were first married I was very lucky, I got to stay home and be with my 4 children. It was wonderful..Now that I have 5-1/2 grandkids, I  decided that 2 days a week at the store was it for me..I wanted and needed to have those kids with me. I adore all of them and love taking care of them. I do care for our patients, but my little ones are first in my heart.  And having DC to visit and share with makes things pretty darn good for me 

kadesma


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 7, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I'm an attorney.


 
and what type of attorney work do you do?


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 7, 2005)

*World's Only...*

I think I'm the world's only technophobe systems analyst-programmer. Cooking (and talking about it and reading about it) keeps me from losing my mind. -Sandyj


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2005)

Sandy, I do believe you have the longest title amongst everyone!
And, good thing you're here - we wouldn't want you to lose your mind!


----------



## Dove (Jul 7, 2005)

hvacwife said:
			
		

> I have an awesome job. I work for the post office. I'm a window clerk. I wait on customers when the come in, sort mail and do all kinds of things.


 
My DH retired from the Postal Service after 21 years..1988 He was a window clerk and then moved upstairs to Training the new hires. Prier to that 21 years in the Navy..(8 of that with the USMC)
With the boys on their own, I'm a semi-retired Wife, Mom and Grandma. I don't think we ever retire.......


----------



## college_cook (Jul 7, 2005)

jennyema said:
			
		

> permit me to relive my college days ... which dorm?



I've been living in Teter, but this year, and probably next I'll be in Ashton, so not a very far move.


----------



## The Z (Jul 8, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Sandy, I do believe you have the longest title amongst everyone!


 
Don't be so sure.  

My actual job title is QMRP, which stands for 
"Qualified Mental Retardation Professional".  

Basically that means I have to go into an explanation every time somebody asks.  heh heh - - I am a Case Manager and Service Coordinator for adults with severe-profound developmental disabilities who live in community residential care.


.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 8, 2005)

Z,

You must have a lot of patience and heart.   

 Barbara


----------



## Consul (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a systems administrator with a local ISP. I do some stuff on the networking side, too. I've been there for a month.

Sometimes, I hate my job, like today when I found myself completely unfamiliar with the configuration of a system I inherited and I had to call one of our consultants to fix it. It makes me feel incompetent.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 8, 2005)

I sell 2-way radios to Police and Fire departments. Who does more work? Police by FAR!!! Who gets more ladies? The fire department. 


I'll let you in on a secret. Firemen live 95% care free. 5% fighting a fire or just on a standard call where theres not much they can do. The Chief makes more than $100K a year... PLUS they get pensions! Am I jealous? Yep.


----------



## corazon (Jul 9, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I'll let you in on a secret. Firemen live 95% care free. 5% fighting a fire or just on a standard call where theres not much they can do.


 
My husband is a firefighter and I'll tell ya, it's not a carefree job. True, he doesn't get many fires but he does make a difference in this city. He works 24-hour shifts and is up most, if not all, of the night. In big cities, ambulances are private companies, but here in Bellingham they are part of the Fire Dept, so he goes on a lot of medical calls as well as fire calls. But also in big cities, they get a lot more fires. I suppose a matter of where you are a firefighter can make a difference.

My husband sure wishes he got a lot more fires, but I am glad he doesn't. I worry about him enough already and at the same time I am very proud of him. He saved someone's life 2 weeks ago. Some guy who was dead and they brought him back. It's nice to have him come home with a story like that instead of the tragedies and horrible things he sees while he's at work. Believe me, I have heard some awful stories of what he deals with. It's pretty common for policeman and firefighters to be alchoholics for that reason.

...and just so you know, he got the girl _before_ he became a firefighter. 
-Brooke


----------



## GB (Jul 9, 2005)

Brooke please give your husband a big huge handshake for me and a giant Thank You!!! It takes a special person to do what he does and they deserve thanks more than they will ever get!


----------



## luvs (Jul 9, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Brooke please give your husband a big huge handshake for me and a giant Thank You!!! It takes a special person to do what he does and they deserve thanks more than they will ever get!


 
i concur. he's very brave, corazan.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 10, 2005)

I am a grateful at home wife. Gidgett, my delightful little pup is my joined at the ankle companion (she's a very small dog).

In my past life I worked as a Judicial Assistant to a Circuit Court Judge and for over 10 years reviewed and assisted every family abuse restraining order petitioner - enlightening. In addition I dealt with Jurors for trials - I enjoyed that most. I also trained other court staff and judges on computer. We were to be the first paperless court - I don't think that worked very well.

Now I volunteer at a local hospital at the Surgical Patient Information Desk - we keep waiting families linked to their loved ones. It is most rewarding. 

I also enjoy crafts - knitting, crocheting, sewing, embroidery, cross stitch, eggs, and tatting. I'm thinking about taking up quilting but I'm afraid to bring even one more craft into the house! 

Cooking has always been my joy. I love to feed people - and this site is so wonderful to visit and contribute to! 

Thank you for being here, DC, love you!

2


----------



## callie (Jul 10, 2005)

lindatoo - do you know how to do bobbin lace?  I've got the "equipment," but am kind of lost about how to begin.  I've found a couple of books on Amazon that I will probably get but would love to get some help/suggestions from someone who does the craft.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 10, 2005)

IM a turtle hunter.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a former K4 teacher, but have been a stay-at-home mom for the past 5 years & wouldn't trade it for anything in the world!! The only job I have outside of home, & I don't really consider it a job, is cleaning my parent's house every other week.


----------



## luvs (Jul 11, 2005)

i didn't know you were a teacher before, crewsk!   those kids probably loved you. you seem like you're really good with kids.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks luvs! They really missed me when I had to quit & I missed them too. I still see a few of the kids from my class then & it makes me feel so old to see how much they have grown up!! I worked in a Child Development Center/private kindergarten for 5 years & the last 2 years I was there was when I was promoted to K4 teacher. I had gotten my degree in Early Childhood Development during the first 3 years & worked with children from 6 weeks to 5 yrs. old. It was my first & only job. My boss there was actually my K4 teacher when I went there! She was better as a teacher than a boss.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 11, 2005)

I work in the glamorous field of automotive parts cataloging. 

It's not a bad job, it pays the bills and allows me plenty of time to continue planning and scheming for world domination...  

John


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 11, 2005)

I work as a Network Engineer (puter geek) for the BCOCSEA (Baltimore City Office of Child Support Enforcement Agency).

i love my job when its busy..which sadly is only about 50% of the time...the other 50% of the time i just sit on my arse surfing the web and feeling rather useless.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Jul 22, 2005)

I work the late shift in a television station control room. Basically just a bunch of paperwork and making sure everything goes on the air that's sopposed to.  It's really boring.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2005)

sush! you should be ashamed at your post about firemen!!!!!!(btw, my dad was a brooklyn firefighter. was read his last rights *twice *due to injuries received in the 1 percent that he worked...)

to get back to jobs, i am a dad, then, a broadcast engineer for cbs in ny. i make tv shows happen technically(computers, cameras, ecg, mix/fx, audio), then handle the broadcast to sattelites and local antannae. it looks much harder than it is, kinda like flying a plane. a lot of redundancy.


----------



## VIDEODROME (Jul 22, 2005)

cool another broadcaster.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2005)

hersky hoosky hersky how ya dooin der videodrome. (my best swedish chef)

lol, yep, i be fiximagratin dat stuff you be usin' to make da tv shows... drunken monkeys could do my job, but somehow they get the better gigs with the circus...


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 22, 2005)

I work in the IT department for a large school district, but not for long as I am going to retire in December. I will then join the ranks of people that go to chili cookoffs, BBQ events all the fun stuff I can think of...


Later


----------



## msalper (Jul 22, 2005)

I worked for an industrial oil company. For 3 months I'm working with real oils for my future . I discovered here when I was searching a recipe. Now I'm sure that I want to do my own job. And we established Oddma Ltd. with my older sister and her boyfriend (almost husband ). Now We are planning to open our cafe with the help of my mom's recipes and your's ofcourse


----------

